# Waterless product that repairs swirls?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Whilst leafing through my copy of the current Performance Car magazine, I couldn't help noticing this half page ad for a waterless detailing product (they also provide a valeting service, so I've purposely left off the contact info).

All seemed to be standard claims until I did a double take on point No.5

Not sure how they'd achieve this with a product of this type, but I'd love to see it demo'd.










Thought I'd scan it in for you all to see what your thoughts were? (constructive, not just "it'll be [email protected]" please :thumb


----------



## Relaited (Jan 27, 2009)

I could not find that claim on their website.

They say no Kerosene ... but not sure it is a water based product?

I do not prefer non water based "waterless" products. First it is not good for the environment, even though it does not hit the ground, there are still some "friendlier" products available. Second shipping ready to use costs more money and increases carbon output ... ship in concentrate is better, I think.

However, this is a wash ... with benefits. If it does have fillers, and you are washing, then isn't that OK? Isn't that a benefit? And no, the product is not introducing them, then hiding them.

-jim


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I couldn't find the swirl repair claim on the site either, but it's there as a clear statement in a national magazine, so they have to be able to back it up I guess. 

Depends on how they're defining 'repair' I suppose, doesn't it - 'repair' in how we'd all think about it as a removal, or 'repair' as in filling and hiding it?


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd say that as the Carnauba wax element might disguise very light marring (slightly), that is the angle they are coming at.

http://nowet.com/thegreenwaylabel.htm


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's the fillers that no doubt add to the weight of the claim it repairs swirl marks. These products are by nature, from experience, very very filler heavy.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

there are several types of so-called waterless products and some are kerosene based. Some have a pummice and clay content to do the hiding and polishing it also claims - although I have havent seen this product so have no idea how it performs or whats in it???

Its interesting to see some of these products when left to settle out though - its like 3 different products in suspension.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Just to back up what has already been said.

This product did not make it though the initial tests, as I think you can see why.
Full of fillers. which has separated.
I will not name this product or brand. So I tried to disguise it.


















Gordon


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

The colour gives the brand away 

Clay sinking to the bottom.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

is pumice an abrasive?
clay definately would fill


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Daragh said:


> The colour gives the brand away
> 
> Clay sinking to the bottom.


I have a few on the shelves that are this colour. Not all of them are available in the UK though.

I picked one of the shelf that there was a few variants. :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> is pumice an abrasive?
> clay definately would fill


Has to be since you buy a pumice stone to remove hard skin from your feet/heels.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> is pumice an abrasive?
> clay definately would fill


I believe that pumice helps with cleaning and is also likely to fill somewhat, along with the clay content.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> is pumice an abrasive?
> clay definately would fill


Pumice is abrasive.


----------

